
Sign up for Facebook - sizzle
https://signupforfacebook.org/
======
ld00d
Bug report: even though the cursor indicates you aren't allowed, you can still
click the button without accepting all of the "I'm OK with this" buttons.

------
headsoup
Also, at the end suggest 'what to do if you're not OK with this:

 _Options for:_ Organising and running groups

Communicating with friends and family

Sharing photos

Keeping up with the news

Other social media options for Business

Also need an associated site for 'Sign Out of Facebook'

 _How to:_

Provide contact details to important people to keep in touch, Communicate with
non-users (for group admins), Set up and use email/IM groups (for users and
admins), Download your data, Share photos, Keep up with news,

etc

Keep that traction going :)

------
andy_ppp
When laid out like that it’s horrendous isn’t it. Great idea. Their business
model is based upon abusing your trust isn’t it.

------
throwmeaway444
You do realise that Google does all this and more. Why is Facebook suddenly
any more evil?

Google knows where you live, Google knows what you did in that location,
Google __knows __much more.

Why do people get upset when Facebook obviously is doing the same? They all
are.

Google knows everything Facebook knows and more, and they are BUILT on selling
that information to advertisers.

~~~
bmpafa
my opinion is that Facebook gets a darker rap for all this b/c they're
famously more aggressive at engineering addiction. Maybe Google works just as
hard at this, but it's pretty plain that FB's put a lot of effort into
inducing the sort of addictions to social media that many feel are making life
worse for a lot of people.

------
hw
Sign up for Facebook button still takes me to FB even though it's disabled.
FYI

------
newscracker
This site is on GitHub so that people can provide feedback there.

I'm sure there's a lot more content and news related to the deviousness and
maliciousness of Facebook missing on this site right now.

------
nugi
Clever.

------
mlevental
there's no way this lasts right?

~~~
bringtheaction
Facebook will definitely get this site taken down quickly. There is something
called the Trademark Clearinghouse and registrars work together with them.

[http://www.trademark-clearinghouse.com/](http://www.trademark-
clearinghouse.com/)

IANAL but whatever trademark equivalent of fair use exists if any I don’t
think OP site falls under it even.

I mean, the site is a valid criticism and it’s clever and I applaud them but
no I don’t think it will last a whole lot more than some few hours more at
tops.

~~~
dmitrygr
I thought parodies were allowed

~~~
kelnos
I doubt this would be considered a parody, but there might be grounds for
defense based on the idea that it's criticism. The domain name they picked is
problematic, though, since it could make it seem like they're affiliated with
Facebook. Adding a big disclaimer to the top to point out they're not might be
a good idea.

------
feelin_googley
Forgot about email accounts and contacts.

Cant remember what year it was but at some point FB removed each members
personal email address and replaced it with a username@facebook.com address.

This cut off the possibility that members might try to contact other members
via personal email, and instead redirected all their communications through
Facebooks servers.

Facebook needed to see those communications because... why not?

~~~
scarlac
While this is technically true, the history of how it came about seems
forgotten already:

It was ironically done for privacy. Users actual e-mails were shared with
friends, and people had too many "friends", causing their e-mail to be leaked.
After a bit of trial and error on hiding the e-mails from scraping, they
eventually hid all e-mails by default and only exposed the @facebook.com
emails. The original idea of people only having 'real' friends turned out to
not work. You can't trust your Facebook "friends", which should be alarmingly
clear for everyone by now.

------
bassman9000
[https://imgur.com/a/7nxyJ](https://imgur.com/a/7nxyJ)

How does this make it to HN

~~~
kelnos
In my experience, Cisco Umbrella flags quite a few sites as malicious that
absolutely aren't. Most of the flagged sites I've noticed have come from a HN
posting.

